# What do you collect?



## JoJo1980

I'd love to hear what sort of disney collections disers have and see some photos   I'll post some photos as soon as I can 

I love collecting snowglobes and anything to do with Stitch. I also love fridge magnets and pens and am addicted to anything christmassy 

Please share your photos, obsessions and 'must buys'


----------



## sctigger

I collect Disney snow globes. I'm starting to run out of space for them. It looks like I will have to buy a new shelf or cabinet if I get any more.


----------



## JoJo1980

Those are wonderful!!  I couldnt pick my fave as they are all so pretty and unique!!  Do you have a favourite?


I recently got a display cabinet for my snowglobes too and have 'accidently' left one shelf spare - What a shame, i'll have to take a trip to disney to fill it   That's my excuse and i'm sticking to it   So i'm hopeing to get some cute one's this december, I'd love a few christmassy themed ones as I only have a couple.  I'm so mad at myself - I fell in love with a big christmas one last september but I didnt think that it would fit in my case, I really regret not buying it


----------



## Danauk

I collect ride and park pins from WDW, Disneyland and DIsneyland Paris plus pins of Minnie and Tinker Bell. I have way too many to take pictures of! I also collect Disney Christmas decorations.











I have been to WDW since last Christmas so I have more now!! I have Tinker Bell on the top and a Tink skirt around the bottom. All the decorations on it are Disney.

My favourite 3 are these, the 3 Disney castles.


----------



## JoJo1980

Danauk said:


> I collect ride and park pins from WDW, Disneyland and DIsneyland Paris plus pins of Minnie and Tinker Bell. I have way too many to take pictures of! I also collect Disney Christmas decorations.
> 
> I have been to WDW since last Christmas so I have more now!! I have Tinker Bell on the top and a Tink skirt around the bottom. All the decorations on it are Disney.
> 
> My favourite 3 are these, the 3 Disney castles.



Hi there!  Your tree is gorgeous!!  I love all the ornaments on it   I have a couple on our tree, but I would love to get a second tree maybe in the hall & use that one just for disney    The tree skirt looks really nice, I love the shape of it  

What do you do with your pins - do you display them?

Those tinkerbell bells are really cute!  Its similar to one of my faves but mine has got stitch sat on top of it


----------



## cpdwiz

We have over 800 and pretty much display them like this:











I also have this big statue, Jess got it as a Bday present, and I LOVE it:






Pocket watch, limited to 500:






My Swarovsky Sorcerer Mickey she also surprised me with






We really like these, too...Park Jumbos and Piece of History Pins:






And our Xmas tree, all Disney ornaments, and even santa wrapped with Disney paper 






Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JoJo1980

cpdwiz said:


> We have over 800 and pretty much display them like this:
> 
> I also have this big statue, Jess got it as a Bday present, and I LOVE it:
> 
> Pocket watch, limited to 500:
> 
> My Swarovsky Sorcerer Mickey she also surprised me with
> 
> We really like these, too...Park Jumbos and Piece of History Pins:
> 
> And our Xmas tree, all Disney ornaments, and even santa wrapped with Disney paper
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



Thanks for sharing those amazing photos!!  I love them   Wowsers, 800 pins - now thats what I call collecting!!  I love the frames that you have them in, did you buy them or make them?  I really love the idea of displaying them like that.  Your big statue is wonderful too, we keep falling in love with some of the ones they have at DTD - we also saw a santa mickey one when we were in New York, I wish we would have bought it, i'm kicking myself now   I love your christmassy items ... christmas & disney = heaven


----------



## Finkelstein's Hubby

Hello

Its early days for me and my collecting but after our last trip I have struck upon a few themes that I will build upon every time we return.  Namely these are Pins, of course.  Its hard to resist joining in but by limiting myself to Viallian pins I have managed to retain some degree of self-control .  I also bought a Stein and will continue to add to this during subsequent trips.  My wife went quite overboard on Christmas decorations and we now have a tree that is exclusivley Disney with just a hint of Seuss thrown in.

I have developed a strong interest in Olzsewski sculptures in recent months, in particular the lighted pieces and I will be making a beeline for Art of Disney in October 2010.  Have added a couple of pics below to show what has been accumulated so far 






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## JoJo1980

Finkelstein's Hubby said:


> Hello
> Its early days for me and my collecting but after our last trip I have struck upon a few themes that I will build upon every time we return.  Namely these are Pins, of course.  Its hard to resist joining in but by limiting myself to Viallian pins I have managed to retain some degree of self-control .  I also bought a Stein and will continue to add to this during subsequent trips.  My wife went quite overboard on Christmas decorations and we now have a tree that is exclusivley Disney with just a hint of Seuss thrown in.
> 
> I have developed a strong interest in Olzsewski sculptures in recent months, in particular the lighted pieces and I will be making a beeline for Art of Disney in October 2010.  Have added a couple of pics below to show what has been accumulated so far



Hi there!

I started collecting late so dont worry   I love those pins, I've never really paid must interest in looking for villian items but some of those are cool - think I need to pay more attention this trip!!   The lighted pieces are lovely arent they, those little boxes with the scenes in that light up - is that the ones?  They are beautiful!


----------



## cpdwiz

JoJo1980 said:


> Thanks for sharing those amazing photos!!  I love them   Wowsers, 800 pins - now thats what I call collecting!!  I love the frames that you have them in, did you buy them or make them?  I really love the idea of displaying them like that.  Your big statue is wonderful too, we keep falling in love with some of the ones they have at DTD - we also saw a santa mickey one when we were in New York, I wish we would have bought it, i'm kicking myself now   I love your christmassy items ... christmas & disney = heaven



Shadowboxes......They are about $20 when on sale.....And thanks for the kind words


----------



## Finkelstein's Hubby

JoJo1980 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I started collecting late so dont worry   I love those pins, I've never really paid must interest in looking for villian items but some of those are cool - think I need to pay more attention this trip!!   The lighted pieces are lovely arent they, those little boxes with the scenes in that light up - is that the ones?  They are beautiful!



There are some stunning Jeweled villian pins available, in particular the Hook one.  So I will be trying to track more down.....they are a wee bit harder to find but that makes the effort more rewarding 

It is indeed the lighted Olzsewski sculptures, the Main Street pieces are stunning but realistically I could not carry them back home with any confidence.  The lighted pieces are quite magnificent.  Have my eye on the Nightmare Before Christmas piece but I think I may end up with 2 or 3 in total once I see them.

Gordon


----------



## Meriweather

Pins

Anything with Merryweather

Lots of Christmas ornaments

We also have a big figure. It is Donald Duck decked out at Disneyland.

A couple snow globes, a couple cookie jars.

Antenna toppers!!

Kitchen items

I collect too  many things......like anything that strikes my fancy. I really need to narrow it down.

We are moving....someday  so a lot of our things are in boxes at the new house.


----------



## sctigger

JoJo1980 said:


> Those are wonderful!!  I couldnt pick my fave as they are all so pretty and unique!!  Do you have a favourite?
> 
> 
> I recently got a display cabinet for my snowglobes too and have 'accidently' left one shelf spare - What a shame, i'll have to take a trip to disney to fill it   That's my excuse and i'm sticking to it   So i'm hopeing to get some cute one's this december, I'd love a few christmassy themed ones as I only have a couple.  I'm so mad at myself - I fell in love with a big christmas one last september but I didnt think that it would fit in my case, I really regret not buying it



The Mary Poppins is my favorite. I just got the 101 Dalmations so I'm also partial to it right now. I'm hoping to add 1 or 2 more when I head to WDW in a few weeks.


----------



## Feej

When we were in Disneyland in January this year we bought a couple of the Olszewski lightboxes and have fallen in love with them.

I was suprised with another one for fathers day yesterday.

Would like to buy more of them, but the cost of getting them here is almost half the price as the item itself!


----------



## JoJo1980

cpdwiz said:


> Shadowboxes......They are about $20 when on sale.....And thanks for the kind words



Thanks!  I'll have to look into getting a couple, I hope they have them over here in the uk too 



Finkelstein's Hubby said:


> There are some stunning Jeweled villian pins available, in particular the Hook one.  So I will be trying to track more down.....they are a wee bit harder to find but that makes the effort more rewarding
> 
> It is indeed the lighted Olzsewski sculptures, the Main Street pieces are stunning but realistically I could not carry them back home with any confidence.  The lighted pieces are quite magnificent.  Have my eye on the Nightmare Before Christmas piece but I think I may end up with 2 or 3 in total once I see them.
> 
> Gordon



The jeweled ones sound lovely, I like anything with a bit of sparkle   I love going on a shopping hunt for certain things when in wdw - its like a mini treasure hunt, just without the sand digging   I hope you manage to get everything you are looking for on your next trio   Those light sculptures are beautiful, I would love to have on of those on top of our fire surround, especially at christmas time 



Meriweather said:


> Pins
> 
> Anything with Merryweather
> 
> Lots of Christmas ornaments
> 
> We also have a big figure. It is Donald Duck decked out at Disneyland.
> 
> A couple snow globes, a couple cookie jars.
> 
> Antenna toppers!!
> 
> Kitchen items
> 
> I collect too  many things......like anything that strikes my fancy. I really need to narrow it down.
> 
> We are moving....someday  so a lot of our things are in boxes at the new house.



Awww a merryweather collection would be sooo cute!!  I know what you mean about trying to narrow it down to certain things, I just buy anything that takes my fancy too - much to hubbys dismay 



sctigger said:


> The Mary Poppins is my favorite. I just got the 101 Dalmations so I'm also partial to it right now. I'm hoping to add 1 or 2 more when I head to WDW in a few weeks.



I love those two!  They are very pretty!  The Mary Poppins one must have been very expensive due to its size, i've never seen that one before!!  Dont forget to post some photos of your new additions when you get back 



Feej said:


> When we were in Disneyland in January this year we bought a couple of the Olszewski lightboxes and have fallen in love with them.
> 
> I was suprised with another one for fathers day yesterday.
> 
> Would like to buy more of them, but the cost of getting them here is almost half the price as the item itself!




Which ones did you get?  They are stunning arent they!  Happy fathers day by the way  Shipping prices are such a pain arent they


----------



## Feej

> Which ones did you get? They are stunning arent they! Happy fathers day by the way. Shipping prices are such a pain arent they.



We got the Bambi and POTC boxes in January, and yesterday I recieved the Mickey "sorcerer's apprentice" box.

Yep, shipping anything here is a costly pain. My wife buys a lot of scapping supplies and the only way to make it worthwhile is to order up big.  Same with Amazon.

Thanks for the fathers day wishes.


----------



## Finkelstein's Hubby

Feej said:


> We got the Bambi and POTC boxes in January, and yesterday I recieved the Mickey "sorcerer's apprentice" box.
> 
> Yep, shipping anything here is a costly pain. My wife buys a lot of scapping supplies and the only way to make it worthwhile is to order up big.  Same with Amazon.
> 
> Thanks for the fathers day wishes.



That would be such a cool surprise!

The POTC one is really great as is the Sorceror.  I have found a local store that has them on Ebay but I kind of want to get them at Disney as it will mean more to me, weird I know but I will have more time to save that way....unless of course a family member is reading this and decides to treat me 

My want list grows daily frankly

Gordon


----------



## JoJo1980

Feej said:


> We got the Bambi and POTC boxes in January, and yesterday I recieved the Mickey "sorcerer's apprentice" box.
> 
> Yep, shipping anything here is a costly pain. My wife buys a lot of scapping supplies and the only way to make it worthwhile is to order up big.  Same with Amazon.
> 
> Thanks for the fathers day wishes.



Awww those are lovely   I've just been looking at all the different ones online and I couldnt choose my favourite, they are all so pretty and unique!!

I'd love to be arty enough to scrapbook but I tend to lose patience as i'm not very artistic  I love looking at everyone else's scrapbooks - some of them are amazing and so much work gets put into them.


----------



## pixiewings71

We mostly collect pins, all 4 of us, we have thousands of pins.  We display them similar to cpdwiz, we use cork boards and have a few framed sets up as well.  We have some in our bedroom, 1 set in the hallway (girls' silhouette framed with silhouette pins around it) and the girls each have their own sets as well as our books.  We have quite the plethora of pins! LOL  I also like the "tins" that you get when you buy tea, hot chocolate, lemonade etc etc.  I love to display them in my kitchen....OH I almost forgot, I also have a dry erase board framed in cork that I display food related pins on, it's super cute and a lot of fun!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Like several others I collect pins.  That is by far my biggest collection with over 100 pins.  Mostly I collect Disney stuff in general...I have a few mini snowglobes, some old little figurines they used to sell at the Disney Store (they were called Tiny Kingdom I believe), some of the Precious Moments, and now I am getting into the vinylmations.


----------



## JoJo1980

pixiewings71 said:


> We mostly collect pins, all 4 of us, we have thousands of pins.  We display them similar to cpdwiz, we use cork boards and have a few framed sets up as well.  We have some in our bedroom, 1 set in the hallway (girls' silhouette framed with silhouette pins around it) and the girls each have their own sets as well as our books.  We have quite the plethora of pins! LOL  I also like the "tins" that you get when you buy tea, hot chocolate, lemonade etc etc.  I love to display them in my kitchen....OH I almost forgot, I also have a dry erase board framed in cork that I display food related pins on, it's super cute and a lot of fun!



I'm going to have a go at pin trading while we are there in december, never done it before so wish me luck   I've found some albums on the disney website that you can store them in, but I love the idea of displaying them on the wall somehow  The frame in your kitchen sounds lovely!!



wdwgirl03 said:


> Like several others I collect pins.  That is by far my biggest collection with over 100 pins.  Mostly I collect Disney stuff in general...I have a few mini snowglobes, some old little figurines they used to sell at the Disney Store (they were called Tiny Kingdom I believe), some of the Precious Moments, and now I am getting into the vinylmations.



Precious moments are beautiful arent they!  We had one of the ornaments as our wedding cake topper


----------



## rocknspots

I've been collecting 101 Dalmatians memorabilia since 1961! I have a huge collection of figurines, original artwork, cels, snowglobes, autographs, press kits... you name it, I probably have it. 5 curio cabinets, covered walls, boxes & boxes & boxes & boxes of toys and "stuff" in the garage. Big figs, pins, and lots more. And yes, dalmatians are the only breed of dog I have owned! Obsession? Spots, spots, and more spots.

My Christmas tree is total Disney. I've collected Grolier ornaments for years. My living room is all Disney for the holidays. Mickey's Clockshop drives everyone crazy!

My latest craze is collecting Disney Cruise Line stuff. My guest room is DCL. I just scored a bedspread on eBay. (Sorry, DCL) I hope this latest addiction stays limited to that one room.

I guess I need professional help!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Pins, of course.  I like the vinylmation pins, but they are becoming difficult to purchase at WDW.  And Disney is adding new sets of vinylmation pins at an alarming rate.  These limited release set are now $16.95 a box, for two pins.   At some point, I'll draw the line.


----------



## Mulan's Ma

rocknspots said:


> I've been collecting 101 Dalmatians memorabilia since 1961! I have a huge collection of figurines, original artwork, cels, snowglobes, autographs, press kits... you name it, I probably have it. 5 curio cabinets, covered walls, boxes & boxes & boxes & boxes of toys and "stuff" in the garage. Big figs, pins, and lots more. And yes, dalmatians are the only breed of dog I have owned! Obsession? Spots, spots, and more spots.



I collect only Cruella pins!


----------



## Sosai X

A recent addition to my collection.


----------



## islandsnoopy

cpdwiz said:


> We have over 800 and pretty much display them like this:
> 
> What a wonderful collection!  Quick question for you... how do you anchor the pins in the frame? Once the pins are displayed, are you able to take them out of the frame and still wear them?  Thanks!


----------



## JoJo1980

Well I've decided to give pin trading a go on our next trip, I've bought some pins ready to trade - so hopefully it will be the start of something cute   I'm hopeing to make a nice display for my spare bedroom wall.

I love disney items and buy lots of things   But in terms of what I collect, I guess its anything to do with Stitch, snowglobes and christmas baubles   Will post some photos soon


----------



## arshavin

I collect disney movie especially animate.


----------



## pixiewings71

islandsnoopy said:


> cpdwiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have over 800 and pretty much display them like this:
> 
> What a wonderful collection!  Quick question for you... how do you anchor the pins in the frame? Once the pins are displayed, are you able to take them out of the frame and still wear them?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You simply push the pins into the frame backing, at least we do.  And yes, you can remove them later.  In fact I just unframed 3 sets of Tink pins so I could just add them to my Tink corkboard.   Corkboards are super easy too, just stick the pin in and there ya go.
Click to expand...


----------



## disneycat_f2008

I have collected pins on my last two trips to Disney & will pick up some more when we are out there next year.  I have just started to collect Chrsitmas Decorations & plan on having a christmas tree covered in Disney one day   I few of the Disney Traditons Ornaments that my husband has bought me & a few large snow globes.  

I did have loads of Disney cuddly toys however my two young nieces have reduced my collection over the last 2 & half years & I have recently lost my large minnie mouse to my youngest niece at least they have gone to good homes.


----------



## cpdwiz

pixiewings71 said:


> islandsnoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You simply push the pins into the frame backing, at least we do.  And yes, you can remove them later.  In fact I just unframed 3 sets of Tink pins so I could just add them to my Tink corkboard.   Corkboards are super easy too, just stick the pin in and there ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stick in the shadowbox and dont come loose.  We never take them with us, we only trade what we buy to trade at the world.
Click to expand...


----------



## NHMickey

I do pins but we seem to be doing more scuplture and presentation pieces.


----------



## islandsnoopy

cpdwiz said:


> pixiewings71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They stick in the shadowbox and dont come loose.  We never take them with us, we only trade what we buy to trade at the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixiewings71 & cpdwiz:    I'm trying to decide the best way to frame my pin collection and have purchased a shadowbox. Thanks for the info!
Click to expand...


----------



## JoJo1980

disneycat_f2008 said:


> I have collected pins on my last two trips to Disney & will pick up some more when we are out there next year.  I have just started to collect Chrsitmas Decorations & plan on having a christmas tree covered in Disney one day   I few of the Disney Traditons Ornaments that my husband has bought me & a few large snow globes.
> 
> I did have loads of Disney cuddly toys however my two young nieces have reduced my collection over the last 2 & half years & I have recently lost my large minnie mouse to my youngest niece at least they have gone to good homes.



You'll have to take some photos honey so we can see them 

I'd love a 100% disney covered christmas tree - might get another tree and use the 2  

Would love to see your snowglobes as well 

Awww i'm glad your cuddly toys have gone to good homes!  I've got 2 bin bags full in the loft that i'm saving for when we have little one's - all the stitch one's i've got are sat in my office / spare room


----------



## disneycat_f2008

I will be sorting out my spare room over the weekend so will take photo's of my collectable's & pins that we have & will place them here, will try to see if I have any others in the mean to put on here


----------



## disneycat_f2008

My Disney 2008 Christmas Dec






Our Pirates Dec






Some Disney wedding bits I bought in WDW last year.

These are the only pictures I could find untill I take photo's at the weekend of my other bits


----------



## disneycat_f2008

sctigger said:


> I collect Disney snow globes. I'm starting to run out of space for them. It looks like I will have to buy a new shelf or cabinet if I get any more.



I love your beauty & the beast snow globe


----------



## pixiewings71

Does your Micky & Minnie have bobble heads?  The wedding ones?  We saw those in DCA our last trip, we thought they were soooooooooo CUTE!!!!!


----------



## disneycat_f2008

pixiewings71 said:


> Does your Micky & Minnie have bobble heads?  The wedding ones?  We saw those in DCA our last trip, we thought they were soooooooooo CUTE!!!!!



Yeah they do I loved them when I saw them so had to get them when I was out there


----------



## pixiewings71

Wow, that post of mine had such GREAT English. LOL  Does your have?  What was I thinking? LOL  

Those are so cute, we were thisclose to getting them for friends as a wedding gift, but they aren't as into Disney as we are so we decided not to.


----------



## mikron

I srarted collecting Donald Duck pins in 2004. I have about 300 pins, most from the park and some from e-bay.


----------



## f86sabjf

L.E. pocket watches for me. Also got a soft spot for salt &pepper shakers..


----------



## disneycat_f2008

As promised my disney traditions that I have, not sure where hubby has put my pins think they have made their way into the loft during our last move will have to find them before we travel back to Flroida next year.






Another Christmas Dec that I have


----------



## les2425

my self i collect the cells from the ink and paint collection got around 12-13 in total, can't really remember as i got a few to get framed and mickey mouse shaped pencil and pens.
i try and get some picture for you.
les m


----------



## sy1203

This is just the beginning stage of my Disney Village display. I figure it will be years before it is completed. 

I am trying to keep everything in scale with the buildings and make it as realistic as possible just like Main Street in WDW. 

Eventually I plan on making a real cobblestone road and sidewalks that are flush with the buildings. 

I will later add trees and landscaping and topiaries. 

Suggestions are welcome and would be appreciated. 

















__________________


----------



## Princess.Rachel

Love the Disney Village!!

we collect the Disney Ride attraction posters.


----------



## Feej

Princess.Rachel said:


> we collect the Disney Ride attraction posters.



As a (now retired) movie poster collector, these sound interesting. Where do you get them???


----------



## JoJo1980

Cat - I love all your items!!  The wedding bobble heads are adorable and the disney traditions items are gorgeous!!!    The Beauty and the beast one is stunning   Is Belle your fave princess?


----------



## disneycat_f2008

JoJo1980 said:


> Cat - I love all your items!!  The wedding bobble heads are adorable and the disney traditions items are gorgeous!!!    The Beauty and the beast one is stunning   Is Belle your fave princess?



Yeah Belle is my fav Princess, i'm hoping when we go out to Disney we will find a nice Dec of Belle to put on our Tree.


----------



## JoJo1980

disneycat_f2008 said:


> Yeah Belle is my fav Princess, i'm hoping when we go out to Disney we will find a nice Dec of Belle to put on our Tree.




I'm sure you will - there are sooo many gorgeous decs, you'll be spoilt for choice!!


----------



## disneycat_f2008

JoJo1980 said:


> I'm sure you will - there are sooo many gorgeous decs, you'll be spoilt for choice!!




I'm sure I will do, I won't leave till I find one lol


----------



## wdwgirl03

Princess.Rachel said:


> we collect the Disney Ride attraction posters.



Cool!  My dad has a big Splash Mountain one and I have the Jungle Cruise poster.  I wish they had a Thunder Mountain one!


----------



## disneycat_f2008

Princess.Rachel said:


> Love the Disney Village!!
> 
> we collect the Disney Ride attraction posters.



Thats a great thing to collect what ones to you have?


----------



## kimmar067

cpdwiz said:


> And our Xmas tree, all Disney ornaments, and even santa wrapped with Disney paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy!




.... LOVE your 'tree-topper'!


----------



## kimmar067

...I like to collect pins - favorite rides, resorts that I've stayed at, and usually 'anniversary' ones too...my DS likes to collect his fave characters - Chip and Dale....


----------



## breagirl

I also collect pins. I started in 2007 on our first family trip, but the addiction has definitely increased with our recent trip a few weeks ago. I also like getting pins from rides we love, our resort, and I personally love Chip and Dale as we have twin boys. I also like the cast lanyard pins.

My daughter (11) collects tinkerbell pins and my twins (7) collect POTC pins and the nightmare before Christmas pins. 

Right now we have our pins from 2007 in shadow boxes but our collection has grown quite a bit. Those of you that have them on cork, do they collect a lot of dust? I have found some beautiful corkboards at our Hobby Lobby that look like they are custom framed and I have thought about switching to those, but I worry about the dust or my kids having such easy access. At least right now, they are behind glass and I don't worry about them if they get hit with a stray toy, etc. What's your thoughts?


----------



## sharkman

Anything with Goofy. I have lost count of how many different collectables I have with Goofy. I still have unopened bags of candy from years past.


----------



## luvthemouse71

Pins, snowglobes and just started with the Vinylmations. I think I'm going to focus on the 9 inch ones now though.

Pretty much if it's Disney related, I'm in..


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

is a huge Tinkerbell collector and pretty much anything from any period. She has some amazing pins for the 50"s that are rarely seen even on ebay.

I collect 1930's disneyana from 1928 through the early 80's and a lot of watches...especially those from the golf tournaments that are extremely rare.

We do have about 100 pins but again....most are Tink!

Bill and Faith


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I mainly collect Alice in Wonderland pins, she's quite rare though so my collection of her isn't huge.
I love the Hidden Mickey pins, and any pretty pins that stand out to me.
I also like collecting special event and cast member pins. 
Ok I just love pins in general!


----------



## Beezymouse

I collect Winnie the Pooh Beannies.  I've got about 400 of them in various costumes and outfits.   I must've spent a fortune on them  but I'd never part with them!
 I also started collecting pins too.  My favourite is my set of parade pins from the "share a dream" parade at MK.  All the characters are in their snow globes just as they were in the actual parade.

It's great seeing all your pictures.


----------



## disneycat_f2008

My Christmas Dec's grew this year at christmas I was given some for christmas presents I now have the following to join my ever growing collection to one day make my all disney christmas tree


















 - this lovely set of 4 was sent to me by a very amazing person


----------



## TinaMcTeer

I collect Disney Jim Shore , Castles, Cinderella (My fav. princess), and Things related to Walt. Photographs, books, figurines, ECT...


----------



## WendyKnowlton

sometime my husband makes me feel CRAZY for my Disneyana so I stop by here and just SMILE. Just LOVE it!

ohh yes, NBC snow globes, pins (NBC, POTC, & what ever catches my eye), vinylmation...ugh WHY did I go down that road, and misc others. Recently added all the Mickey Monster Plush....considering Jim Shore


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I will have to take a picture of some of my collections, but until I can get to that, I can tell you what I collect. 

I'm a huge fan of Disney Mattel dolls, mostly Ariel. I collect pretty much anything Ariel! I have A LOT of Mattel dolls!!  I also have a few of the retired Playmates Little Princess Toddler dolls too.

I think snow globes are just gorgeous and I have a few Disney ones too. We bought the wedding snow globe when we went to WDW for our honeymoon!  07-07-07! 

My most recent collecting bug is the Disney Mickey Bears!! I bought one way back in early 2006 when I found out I was pregnant with our now 3 year old son. I decided to get him a "My 1st Mickey Bear". I recently saw on ebay that they can fetch over $250!! Once I did more investigating, I discovered the bears are only sold at the parks/resorts, so are very exclusive. I wish I would have bought more back then! 

I can't post a photo yet, since I am a brand spanking newbie and this is my first post!! Hello!! My name is Nikki, I'm 31, and a huge Disney fan! 

I'd love to learn more about these Mickey bears if anyone knows about them!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

WendyKnowlton said:


> sometime my husband makes me feel CRAZY for my Disneyana so I stop by here and just SMILE. Just LOVE it!
> 
> ohh yes, NBC snow globes, pins (NBC, POTC, & what ever catches my eye), vinylmation...ugh WHY did I go down that road, and misc others. Recently added all the Mickey Monster Plush....considering Jim Shore



 Haha Wendy! My husband sometimes makes me feel crazy too! But, he also keeps buying me Disney stuff and taking me to WDW, so I think he is getting used to it now! I told him I need a Disney room to put all of my items in! 

I saw those new Vinylmations...was so tempted to buy a few last time I was at WDW. Oh! And those Monster plushes are cool.  

I have a few Jim Shore pieces myself, I really like his style.


----------



## disneyfreak89

I enjoy picking up pins that remind us of our trips....eg. the resort we stayed at, our favorite ride that trip etc.






My DH also enjoys picking up shot glasses that catch his fancy.....






I also started collecting some of David E. Doss Disney artwork ("Summer Magic" and "Wish you were here")


----------



## JDub11

My wife and I started about 5 trips ago trading for pins with CM's that would remind us of each trip.

Because of the times we go we'll put in the center either a Christmas or Halloween party pin.

I'll try to post some pics after I have enough posts..


----------



## Princess_Nikki

JDub11 said:


> I'll try to post some pics after I have enough posts..



I hear you! I think I finally am able to post pics! Too bad I can't get them to post!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Wondering if it works now??...Yay! Voila! Finally!  And this is really only a very small assortment of things I collect from Disney!


----------



## Dziactor

We collect the mini ride posters that are sold at Disneyland but, not at DisneyWorld. Have about 8 so far. Haunted Mansion, Space Mountain, Pirates, Big Thunder, Jungle Cruise. Two new Wood and Buzz Midway mania Posters and the finding Nemo Submarine Voyage poster. Dont remember the rest. If anyone is interested I can take pictures. Wish you could find them online, I know I'd buy more.


----------



## mrtoffee

I have quite a collection from pervious WDW trips, but the prize possions are our 3 Cell's.  I have Doppy at the Dimond Mine, Scar and Simba and Pooh, Tigger, Eyoor & Pigglet having a Picnic.


----------



## 05MM08MM

Every Disney trip I pick up pins, a dated Christmas ornament, and a shot glass or two.

I aslo collect Hallmark Disney Ornaments, Jim Shore Disney figures & Vinylmation figures.


----------



## pixiewings71

Well it appears now we are collecting Vinylmations as well as pins....LOL  We started that on our last trip, literally, it's our last trip for a couple of years (or so we think, who knows what might really happen LOL) and we bought 6 cutesters and fell in love with them! LOL  Great timing huh?  LOL


----------



## EvilSpidey

My fiance and I just started collecting those 3" vinylmation figures.  We decided to buy 2 figures everytime we went.  So far we have 4 lol.  We have season passes though and dont live far away so we will be going more often.  They seem awesome for only $10 and it seems there are tons to collect and people out there willing to trade them if you get doubles.


----------



## DONTMINDME

These little cuties made there debute into out Disney collection on our most recent trip in Dec. DH went a little nut and we came home with 38 new members of our Disney family. Going back in May hoping to add more members already saving for them, they are just too cute.


----------



## les2425

hi i collect the ink and paint collection i have about 10  so far and my mickey/mini shaped pens and pencils.

i started with both collection in 1991 and have steadly collected them over the years i have 22 pens and 18 pencil.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/16585925@N03/4259620527/


----------



## Nancy F

Pins, Classic Collection figurines, Animation Art.  But my favorites are the cels that I have from The Little Mermaid. My whole house looks like a toy store. So even when I'm home, I have Disney 365.
Nancy


----------



## Nancy F

I'll have to see if I can upload more. 

http://www1.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Nancy


----------



## TriSeb°o°

I collect Maps, the ones handed out at the parks, and PDF versions all over the web. I started to created my own from the ones available on the WDW.com site. I stitched together the ones available on the flash application which have great illustrations. Check them out and download at your pleasure: http://www.vivawdw.com/


----------



## mcbj

I collect anything Mickey...I've got a Pez dispenser, Mr. Potato Head, Wobblers, Esphera Puzzle Ball, Crystal Cuties, Jim Shore, and I just won my first Vinylmation, it is the clear black 3" on eBay.  

We also collect pins, we have about 20, and I have them displayed in a shadow box from Michaels.  We have a lanyard mounted in the shadow box and the pins are on/around it.  We always get the year, the resort we stay at and the kids always pick one or two for their favorite ride.

If someone can explain to me how to post photos I would be happy to.


----------



## meekofan1

TriSeb°o°;35122644 said:
			
		

> I collect Maps, the ones handed out at the parks, and PDF versions all over the web. I started to created my own from the ones available on the WDW.com site. I stitched together the ones available on the flash application which have great illustrations. Check them out and download at your pleasure:



I started collecting the maps, but only of when I am in the Park - with around 30 trips, it does add up!  I just checked out your site, and am looking forward to downloading your map later.  Thanks in advance for you nice work.

I also have a nice collection of Disney beanies.  I stopped buying new ones a few years ago, but still have a few hundred in our house.  Unfortunately the space no longer exists to display them all.  Maybe in the future!  In the meantime, if anyone needs something just let me know!  Some would enjoy a new home.


----------



## disneycat_f2008

I have 2 more disney christmas decorations a Tinkerbell one & a dopey one, I will take some photo's over the weekends & upload them


----------



## ILuvMulan

I love anything Disney, but we all collect pins (we have ours on corkboards too).  I collect Disney teapots and anything Mulan!! I guess my signature probably would have given that away!


----------



## hotcarib

A bit of everything












Ezra @ nite


----------



## WendyKnowlton

les2425 said:


> hi i collect the ink and paint collection i have about 10  so far and my mickey/mini shaped pens and pencils.
> 
> i started with both collection in 1991 and have steadly collected them over the years i have 22 pens and 18 pencil.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/16585925@N03/4259620527/



I REALLY THINK THAT IS NEAT!!


----------



## lilosurf11

My family collects mugs from Disney - we always to the Arribas Bros. ship in DD and get a mug with our names on it and the year of our trip; very cool! Also at Christmas we have two trees, one is with a variety of ornaments and then the other one is a Disney tree!! 

I myself like to collect pins and I plan on starting Vinylmation soon.


----------



## ZiPaD3doDAH

Dziactor said:


> We collect the mini ride posters that are sold at Disneyland but, not at DisneyWorld. Have about 8 so far. Haunted Mansion, Space Mountain, Pirates, Big Thunder, Jungle Cruise. Two new Wood and Buzz Midway mania Posters and the finding Nemo Submarine Voyage poster. Dont remember the rest. If anyone is interested I can take pictures. Wish you could find them online, I know I'd buy more.



I would LOVE to see them! Can you post them?


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

I collect Disney Precious Moments, Disney Jim Shore, and the Disney Collections by Thomas Kinkade. Just got the email regarding the new piece in the Dream Collection called "Bambi's First Year". So excited!


----------



## Broncobilly83

Disney wise, I do Scrooge McDuck, Stitch and Buzz Lightyear. Non Disney, I do Transformers and Comic Books. Now thanks to Takara, I do a combo Disney/Transformers with the new Disney Label Transformers, i.e. Mickey & Optimus Prime, Donald & Bumblebee, etc. I also do Disney/Star Wars crossover items, like the figures, pins, statues, etc


----------



## wdwgirl03

ZiPaD3doDAH said:


> I would LOVE to see them! Can you post them?



I have the Jungle Cruise one myself...got it as a birthday gift from the World of Disney store when we were in NYC last year.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

old comic books.....i gave my to our son....won't date them..but 
they were only 10 cents each. 


i helped my wife collected those stain~glass lamps, starting with
tinker bell. 

....because i like cheap stuff, i kept...those old disney store mags, 
...[ they had pretty neat graphics.] 

from our cruises, collected alot of the fancy menus...even  the 
matching deserts. even the character bkft ones. 

i had a close friend..who ran a local movies place.., and gave 
me lots & lots of disney movie posters.  however,  i really liked the
jimmy neutron one. oh, they made a 3-d type...for shark boy/lava 
girl...that twinkle. 

some things have special meanings when we took our boys the first
time...like a davey crockett's rifle. [ mostly because i got stuck holding
that thing..all thru the park. + rides.] 

now..all the family outfits...we used to wear.....from the disney store.
..funny , a cm....came up & told me he had the very same shirt ,& 
he liked it so much...he wore it out. 

and some stars wars cut-out poster from pepsi , dorito chips...and more. 

 no wonder we have no room, i am a regular pack~rat,


----------



## mmilza

I collect anything disney. I love it all


----------



## The Wise One

I collect any and all things The Little Mermaid and pretty much the princesses in general. I collect pins, statues (a lot of the Jim Shore ones) and I have some dolls. Oh also the ceramic plates.


----------



## hamellr

I collect old 35mm Slides, Polaroids, and in fact any pictures take of family vacations to Disney parks. I prefer the 35mm slides as they're easiest to store and I have a very high quality scanner, coupled with the usually superior processes used to create the slides, makes some awesome pictures. 

I tend to haunt eBay for lots as they become available, but I've also traded people a CD full of high quality scans of the originals.


----------



## MidnightCat

I collect pins and plush, through I recently started to collect vinylmation. I heard a lot of warnings to not start a collection, but some of them look too cool to pass up.


----------



## CheshireGato

I collect anything Alice in Wonderland. I have over 100 items in my collection, including everything from shoelaces and shirts to snow globes and a tattoo


----------



## irish1995

Animation art. I have about 20 production cels, about 30 limited editions cels, and four production backgrounds with re-created cels (in the post-hand painting years the studio created 1/1 limited editions when selling original backgrounds).


----------



## poorunfortunatesouls

Anything with villains!  I have about 100 or so pins of all kinds, but I TRY to limit myself to villains/haunted mansion (I came home with 38 pins on my last DL trip alone). I also do some villain Vinylmation, and anything Ursula!


----------



## lookame

I collect disney treasures trading cards and I'd like to begin collecting the comics...


----------



## squigglybee

I collect Alice in Wonderland stuff - anything relating to that really. I also collect pins. My husband and I have a huge collection. I also like Disney sticker books (Panini), Disney books, Disney stuffed animals, Disney postcards, and other random trinkets.


----------



## disneygal626

Mostly anything Alice in Wonderland from shirts to dolls to Christmas ornaments, ect.  
Aside from Alice in Wonderland I have stuffed plushes of certain characters: Marie, Dumbo, Eeyore. Some stuff with Mickey and Minnie Mouse like shirts and the Minnie Mouse OPI nail polish that was recently released.


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

'collectiblles' were the shirts and coffee mugs I brought back from the World. My passion was ingited when a friend gave me an old tin pencil box that was a limited edition of 500. After that, I started exploring second hand stores, garage sales, antique stores and estate sales to see what my next treasure would be. I even hunt for Disneyana when on vacation in other countries.

My focus shifts all the time, but it used to be 1930's (anything) and tin wind up toys. Lately I have been collecting items related to the Magic Kingdom Club and Disney golf tournaments.

One of these days I'll have to open a mouseum!!


----------



## xApril

I just started collecting stuff related to Lion King. I have a few posters in my room, a Simba keychain, three pins, and a t-shirt. I'm on my way slowly but surely.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

I collect really anything that catches my attention, mainly princess things. None of my things are worth anything, I just collect them because I like them


----------



## EvilinaDM101

I collect ANYTHING related to Lilo and Stitch. It's almost like a sickness. I have a room dedicated to my L&S collection in my home. From snow globes to big figs, if it has Stitch on it and released at WDW or DL, I probably own it. Still working on the overseas parks.


----------



## JoJo1980

EvilinaDM101 said:


> I collect ANYTHING related to Lilo and Stitch. It's almost like a sickness. I have a room dedicated to my L&S collection in my home. From snow globes to big figs, if it has Stitch on it and released at WDW or DL, I probably own it. Still working on the overseas parks.




I would absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE to see photos of some of your collection if you have any to share?  I love stitch merchandise too


----------



## krispin41

I've really been enjoying this thread. I'm a collector too. Disney stuff, I collect pins, and Beauty & the Beast. I also collect fashion dolls and purses. My DH and I collect crosses which we have displayed on one wall in our bedroom, and I also have a small collection of  "Salty & Peppy" salt and pepper shakers from the 50's. And I also started on the Willow Tree figures. So many cool things, so little space! I must add, the coolest thing my DH bought me was a display case from Ikea one year for Christmas. He hid it under our couch and I had no idea. My whole family knew about it too. LOL. My Mom could never keep a secret and she did!


----------



## krispin41

JoJo1980 said:
			
		

> I would absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE to see photos of some of your collection if you have any to share?  I love stitch merchandise too



I agree! Would love to see pics as well!


----------



## DisneySweetheart

What a great thread!

I collect the Olsewski shadow boxes, small enamel swarovski figurines from Arribas Bros., Disney art (mainly the Kincade stuff), Disney Christmas ornaments and anything to do with the Blue Fairy (she reminds me of my mother that passed away 10 years ago) and Peter pan!


----------



## DisneySweetheart

Oh....And OF COURSE...WATCHES


----------



## EvilinaDM101

JoJo1980 said:
			
		

> I would absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE to see photos of some of your collection if you have any to share?  I love stitch merchandise too



Sure! Please forgive the mess. My DH and I are currently shuffling stuff in and out of the room but here you go! 

























We also collect paintings by Noah. I'll post those pics in a bit. Now I've shown mine, lets see yours!


----------



## AshleyInWonderland

I'm another poster here that collects Alice in Wonderland memorabilia!
I don't have a lot but my collection is slowing growing. 
I don't have any photos but here's a little bit of what I own:

* Pook-a-looz Alice doll
* Plastic glass (from Target)
* Pullover from Forever 21 (they are currently offering more Disney pullovers if anyone is interested)
* Tank top also from Forever 21
* Make-up bag (this came with a set from Bath and Body Works years ago)
* Alice necklace (from Wal-Mart)
* 2 (and slowly adding more) Christmas ornaments (from the Disney Store)


----------



## P11876

I have a rather substatial collection of Disney related comic books...and also Disneyland and WDW ostcards.  The Nickel Tour book got me going on the postcards...but I have collected comics for about 25 years.  Oh...I also have a small collection of Disney Dollars...those things are cool!

Still not at 10 posts, so I can't post an image.  (Kind of a silly rule...but, I imagine there were a few bad apples that made that sort of thing necessary)


----------



## P11876

So here are a few picts of stuff from my collection:

A clssic Mine Train postcard...Nickel Tour NT0366 (sorry, kind of big...it's just a normal sized card):





Just picked this up at DCA bout a month ago:





And an early Walt Disney Comic and Stories from 1943:


----------



## jcof616

Hello my name is Jay and I am a Disney collector/addict. I collect Disney Pins, Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards, and snow globes for my wife. If I lived closer I would probably even have more.


----------



## LuvClarice

My family thinks of me more of a hoarder than collector. They tease that anything with "the rat" on it doesn't ever get thrown away.  But, my passion is my Disney book collection and I have just about anything and everything for a Gourmet Mickey kitchen. We also have a Christmas tree with all the Hallmark & family ornaments so we can keep our Disney tree exclusively all Disney. Oh yeah, then there's a couple thousand pins and we stopped getting those about 10 years ago.


----------



## TMB1203

I have been buying the snowglobes that are year specific each time we go to WDW. We were just there earlier this month and they didn't have any 2012 snowglobes left.


----------



## belledujour85

I collect Disney/Pixar dvds, right now I have 24 and I'm expected to get a couple more by Christmas. 

I have way to many collections of non-Disney collectibles (the peanuts gang, snowglobes, nutcrackers, ect) so it's probably silly I'm starting a new collection!


----------



## sy1203

Pictures are ones I have. I am looking for City Hall to complete my collection.





The Emporium





The Fire House





The Train Station




The Cinema




Casey's Corner 
__________________


----------



## dizneekrazee

Hi, my name is Brandy, and I have a Disney addiction (((hello Brandy))). I collect Disney dolls, I prefer the limited release dolls that Disney started in 2009 with Snow White, but I missed a few, still trying to get my hands on those.
I also collect Disney ornaments, BUT, I am very picky. I prefer them to not be ball ornaments, they must be themed to Christmas, not just a character hanging on a string. For the most part, I collect the Grolier, now Early Moments collection. I had a lapse in my membership (thanks to the company), and missed some over the last few years that I am trying to snag off ebay now. Of the older ones, I really just need Gepetto.


----------



## theshorterstory

We collect the snow globes with the years on them, but haven't been able to get our hands on the 2011 or 2012 ones!  It seems like you have to go to the actual store to get them.  We also collect Disney Store ornaments and I've started collecting the dolls for my daughter


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

mikron said:


> I srarted collecting Donald Duck pins in 2004. I have about 300 pins, most from the park and some from e-bay.


I'd love to see your collection!


----------

